# Games for a Pup Who Doesn't Like Toys?



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2011)

Jellybean is a GREAT puppy other than a couple of things.

One is this: he doesn't play with toys or chew on toys.

The problem is that he gets bored. When he gets bored he wanders around just looking for something to get into. I'm dying to find SOMETHING that he would like. I would be more than happy to play with him only... he doesn't _like_ it. When in the mood he might chase after a toy 2-3 times but then he's done!

We've tried every type of toy I know of. 
Squeaky toys, stuffed(with and without squeakers), unstuffed with crinkle paper inside, kongs filled with goodies, small tennis balls, normal tennis balls, and hard rubber(I think that's what their made of). He will, every _once_ in a while, play with a toy on his own but this is rare.

* How do you entertain a puppy who doesn't play with toys?*
Our last puppy(poodle) adored(and still does) all toys! We're so not used to this!

I've tried to help his boredom by training him. He now knows sit and spin. I'm going to add in another trick tomorrow(haven't decided what). Still- training doesn't take that long as I've read it's best to have short sessions.

Help, please!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds like you need another Havanese!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The Sisters love playing catch with me Maddie learned to bring the ball back by 10 weeks old. Mine will chew on bullie sticks neither really play with toys by them selves I have to throw them.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2011)

Suzi, Jellybean really won't chase after toys either . If he did I would totally be tossing toys by the hour:biggrin1:.

Another Hav would be great if not for the expense and potty training! I'm totally hooked on the breed already, and we're still in the puppy stage, lol.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Jelly Bean is so cute. Sounds like he is smart too! I bought small tennis balls have you tried those?


----------



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh! I forgot to put those on the list.
Yes, I've tried small ones. He wasn't impressed.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

best entertainment for them , WALKIES.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Gee wiz Jellybean have you tried a roll of TPound: you can teach him to pull it off the roll and run around the house ( just kidding) I'm glad mine haven't discovered that yet.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Anthea, Jasper stopped playing with toys at about 5 months old and has never looked at one again. but he did love training for treats. we tired him out with "the come game" DH would go to one side of the house and me the other and we would call "come" back and forth. we started doing what we call living room agility asking him to jump over and through our arms...and all the other, sit, stay...wait...paw...etc. But he adores walks!!! that is what ended up making him happy and less bored was when he started getting long walks. 

but sometimes you need a break... have you tried really, really, really yummy things inside a KONG? like creamcheese, or boiled chicken, or hamburger? have you tried bully sticks? I can't imagine a dog refusing one. if food isn't a motivator... perhaps you are feeding too much. we found when we portioned less food for meals-- Jasper was more willing to do things for treats. 

The other thing we did do with Jasper is we taught him how to play tug of war... not advised if Jellybean has any aggression. But I would put a yummy treat inside a sock and dangle it and say tug... I would make him tug for a really long time and eventually let him win. 

some dogs just don't have a play drive though.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Boy! I remember those days with Dexter! I played with the toys with Dexter and when he had so much energy stored up inside, we took him outside and ran him back and forth with tiny treats. 

This was usually at night with all the stored energy.....when I finally got exhausted...after a year, it was time for another playmate.

I did play hide and seek, I am going to get you, I was on the floor and we would play with toys that were hidden under my legs, I had him jump over and go under my legs...started calling toys their names and when he gave me the bored look...like...what am I suppose to do now? I said...Where is your toy? And, Dexter would go off and get the toy. 

How old is your Hav?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

It's like sex , you have to make it fun and spontaneous. Get crazzzzzy. ound:


----------



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for ideas!
He is 16 weeks 2 days.

@Suzi- He came to us with the art of unrolling toilet paper mastered. It's so kind of him to think of you when you leave home for a short trip! You get to come home to toilet paper covering the bathroom, hallway, and kitchen! It's amazing just how much paper is on a roll!ound:

@Missy
Not to sound like a total idiot but what's a bully stick?
And no, I haven't tried chicken or beef in the kong. I was afraid I would forget it was in there and it would go bad then he'd eat it and.... I'm probably being paranoid.

I'll have to try the 'come game', kong with better stuff, and Hide an Seek tomorrow! Plus a lot more walking. We haven't been walking that much. Hopefully that will ease his boredom, at least a bit. Since I'm off for the summer I have a TON of free time and all these new things will give _me _something to do too, LOL.

So many new things to attempt in the morning... :biggrin1:

Hopefully he'll, at the least, have fun for a long bit. I'll get back to you all after trying out your ideas!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys don't like toys either. I know playing chase is a no no but I do it with Scudder in the house. I know it is safe to do it with him, because he is a velcro boy otherwise. He would never run away from my in public. He loves to chase inside the house. My other 2 don't like toys or chase but they do like chewing on Merrick knee caps, flossies, marrow bones and Kongs.
I also hike my guys for about an hour a day. After that, I think they are too tired for anything else


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie didn't get many store bought toys.A piece of rope with a large knot on both ends that she is only now starting to play with. One throw toy at a time from the dollar store. Mostly it was the paper towel cores and toilet paper cores that she chewed and played with when really small. I spnt a lot of time picking up little pieces of paper. Her really love though was empth water bottles. they had to be small enough around for her to get a hold of with her mouth. Makes an awsome noise. Also a plastic cup (solo). She would get a new one each day. They make a noise also and it takes a little puppy a while to tear them. If he is a large puppy, you wouldn't want to give him the paper cores from the paper towels, etc. Rosie would think that she was getting something of "ours" to tear up and loved it. One can't entertain a puppy all the time and they have to entertain themselves if we are to get anything done. Luckily Rosie is pretty much laid back most of the day and only needs our attention for about an hour every afternoon. But even though I thought I had taught her not to tear up the toilet paper, she sometimes manages to get a roll and spread it all over the house. Got to love them.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby didn't start playing with toys until she was well over a year old! I tried tempting her all kinds of things which she ignored. Now, she loves her toys - everything but balls! Now, McGee is her new plaything.....LOL


----------



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi everyone!
Yesterday I tried Hide and seek(he loved that one) and more walking. We ran out of chicken so I can't try the kong until shopping day.

We also found out something new he loves. I took him outside to go potty then me and my siblings began a game of 'jail break'(tag except the tagged people go to 'jail' and others can tag them out of it). Jellybean followed me as I ran around. He, being so little, had to run full pelt to keep up. He was soon tired:biggrin1:. He came inside, gulped water, and relaxed for a while.

So yesterday he didn't get into very much, yay! I'm going to keep trying you guys' other ideas at some point! Any other ideas that I could try out?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dizzie and Nellie both loved and still do playing with my dressing gown cord, me pulling it along and them pouncing and chasing at it,then I let them have it and they play tug of war with it.Dizzie liked to play tug of war with me when he was a pup before we got Nellie.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

A game I play with Jack because he lovesssssssssssssssssss when I make the bed with clean sheets. 

I put a little blanket (baby) size on top on him and say "Where's Jack?" I also move my fingers on top of the blanket and let him try to get the moving fingers, you can play the same thing when your Hav can see the top of the blanket. 

After awhile, Jack is having so much fun, Dexter gets involved and then they start playing with the little blanket running off down the hall. 

I also say "He is going to get you!" Then they go play with each other and RLH.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh! A bully stick is a spiral type bone, but it is a tendon (PetSmart). My boys love them. A puppy will take forever to eat them!


----------

